# New Artist, Lord Mike



## Bez (Aug 6, 2015)

Have any of you guys heard of Lord Mike? A bunch of songs kind of just showed up on my twitter page, and I actually liked them. What do you guys think?


__
https://soundcloud.com/mikeibnhyman%2Fsets


----------



## Bez (Aug 6, 2015)

To be honest though, Only the 4th, 9th, 7th, 10th, and 11th are orchestral in nature


----------

